# minnows and bettas



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Are minnows and bettas compatible? I've just been reading and I haven't found a good answer because some say yes, some no.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What type of minnow?

Most commonly sold minnows, like rosy reds and white clouds, are cooler water species that will not do well at the temperature bettas should be kept at.


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Just common ones, so they don't work.
Thanks for answering


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've kept schools of white clouds with my bettas. They don't seem to mind each other and white clouds aren't fin nippers. In my experience, the white clouds can handle temperatures in the 70s, but rosy red minnows cannot.


----------

